# How to remove security tag



## Happy Girl (23 Dec 2008)

Just received beautiful gift from a friend with security tag attached (no panic she had receipt as proof of purchase). As there is no branch of this shop locallly can anybody suggest how I might remove it. I am reluctant to bring it to a local boutique to ask them to remove it in case they think it was stolen.


----------



## rmelly (23 Dec 2008)

ask her to get it removed? chances are you'll damage the clothing removing it yourself.


----------



## chrisboy (23 Dec 2008)

Just bend one side enough for you to see the pin, then get a snips, and snip it!

I've done it a few times when items havent had them taken off..


----------



## sam h (23 Dec 2008)

Go to a local boutique and ask them to do it.....call them in advance.  You don;t want to damage your nice gift !


----------



## chrisboy (23 Dec 2008)

If you're careful, you wont damage it.


----------



## CatherineB (23 Dec 2008)

If it's the black circular ones with the explosion warning on them, chances are the dyes will ruin the garment. Unless you have a really really strong magnet and know what you're doing, I suggest ringing ahead and explainging.


----------



## rmelly (23 Dec 2008)

CatherineB said:


> If it's the black circular ones with the explosion warning on them, chances are the dyes will ruin the garment.


 
Unless the OP is into tie dye...


----------



## mathepac (23 Dec 2008)

chrisboy said:


> ... I've done it a few times when items havent had them taken off..


I eh, need a few eh, tracksuits for eh, de Christmas, man. Can ya, like fix us up, eh, noworrimeeyan, like?


----------



## Billo (23 Dec 2008)

My wife arrived back from NYC, with a security tag attached to a pair of jeans. 
Firstly I got a hacksaw and cut the tag in half and gradually with a pliars I removed the rest of the tag carefully. No dye, and garment was not damaged.

Rgds
Billo


----------



## sandrat (23 Dec 2008)

I googled the same thing recently when I found that a baby quilt thing I bought had tag still attached. After googling I discovered that the tag was attached to the washing instructions label so I snipped off the label and away I went.


----------



## MOB (23 Dec 2008)

"After googling I discovered that the tag was attached to the washing instructions label"

Not being smart, but how was this not obvious before googling?  Is the tag not a bulky obvious thing?


----------



## sandrat (23 Dec 2008)

if was my husband who told me the tag was attached so I googled without looking first


----------



## allthedoyles (23 Dec 2008)

I have  a Chino's bought in Dunne Stores and the security tag is still on it.
However the number on receipt does match the number on pants .
They forgot to take it off .
There was a 'beep' when leaving the store but did'nt take any notice ...........


----------



## mathepac (23 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> if was my husband who told me the tag was attached so I googled without looking first


Desert Rodent, have you been at the Christmas cheer?


----------



## sandrat (23 Dec 2008)

I wish! funny how some read it as sandra t and some as sand rat


----------



## mathepac (23 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> I wish! funny how some read it as sandra t and some as sand rat


Sorry, me struggles wiv words more than one syllabub long, innit.


----------



## rmelly (24 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> I wish! funny how some read it as sandra t and some as sand rat


 
I always took it to be sand rat - should have used camel case: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CamelCase

Of course you'll probably point out that I should have also, as in rMelly


----------



## CatherineB (26 Dec 2008)

allthedoyles said:


> I have  a Chino's bought in Dunne Stores and the security tag is still on it.
> However the number on receipt does match the number on pants .
> They forgot to take it off .
> There was a 'beep' when leaving the store but did'nt take any notice ...........




Dunnes tags ARE the ones I mentioned, unless you bought it in a brand new Dunnes which put the strange looking white tags on everything. They won't even bother checking the number against the tag, I do this all the time.


----------



## sandrat (27 Dec 2008)

rmelly said:


> I always took it to be sand rat - should have used camel case: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CamelCase
> 
> Of course you'll probably point out that I should have also, as in rMelly


 
of course maybe i like it to be read as sand rat for anonymity!


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 Dec 2008)

One thing you need to bear in mind with security tags is that they can damage delicate material.

I bought a top a while ago and when I got it home it still had the security tag attached.   When they removed it in the shop there was a hole in it so they had to issue a refund.  Disappointing really as the top was in a sale and was very good value.


----------



## Murt10 (4 Jan 2009)

I also read it as Sand Rat, now that you mention it I suppose I shoul have seen it as Sandra T.

BTW, Is the picture on this bottle dolphins or lovers?

http://www.2atoms.com/weird/illusions/060.htm


Murt


----------



## lemrac (8 Jan 2009)

this happened to me with something I bought in wexford and ddin't discover till I got back to dublin. I rang ahead to a local store and they took it off no bother,


----------



## sandrat (8 Jan 2009)

Murt10 said:


> BTW, Is the picture on this bottle dolphins or lovers?
> 
> http://www.2atoms.com/weird/illusions/060.htm
> 
> ...


 
Dolphins?


----------

